# A Bomb Pepin Garcia Would be Proud off



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

*A Bomb Pepin Garcia Would be Proud of*

@kacey blew my front porch to smithereens! 
Did not see this coming at all. He must have noticed Im a big My Father fan... well played sir! I have never had a cigar that comes in a wooden coffin... 
I owe you one.










:vs_OMG:


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Tick....tick....boom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@kacey was probably a playground bully! Always neating up on the quiet kids! Nicely executed!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

@kacey is a bomber on a rampage! It seems as if though he has some anger issues that he is working thru.

Nice hit brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

That's a hell of a line up! Two I know are good, the others I hear nothing but good things.

Nicely done @kacey


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> @kacey blew my front porch to smithereens!
> Did not see this coming at all. He must have noticed Im a big My Father fan... well played sir! I have never had a cigar that comes in a wooden coffin...
> I owe you one.
> 
> ...


I am sure that i said "thus just isn't your week" in a different thread.
Your welcome

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Is no one safe?? Dang! Nice hit @kacey!!!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent hit @kacey


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Is no one safe?? Dang! Nice hit @kacey!!!


Why would anyone want to be safe? Life is risk if you are safe you aren't taking a risk.
Mow as far as safe from being bombed goes, LOL no.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Is this dude crazy or generous? CRAZY GENEROUS!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Is no one safe?? Dang! Nice hit @kacey!!!


Nice hit @kacey. ..I am typing nice hit @kacey 2 or 3 times a day. There is no more words left in me. I was just thinking about the number of sticks this man has bombed people with in a couple of short months. My math is pretty terrible but I am gonna say 300 maybe more maybe a few less..So guess what? Another contest ..Guess the amount of sticks Kacey has bombed people with and you will win.......nothing cause I am kidding. 
I know you will enjoy the smokes @BOSSTANK I always see you blazing Pepin sticks and for good reason they are great sticks. 
@Rabidwise gather the troops I think it might be time to call up all NHS members.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

The man has no mercy!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn good sticks right there. If that Judge is your first one you better eat before smoking it or snack during. That judge packs a pretty hefty gavel.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice, excellent cigars from a very generous BOTL, AKA the "Crazed mad Bomber"

Another good oNe @kacey


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Nice hit @kacey. ..I am typing nice hit @kacey 2 or 3 times a day. There is no more words left in me. I was just thinking about the number of sticks this man has bombed people with in a couple of short months. My math is pretty terrible but I am gonna say 300 maybe more maybe a few less..So guess what? Another contest ..Guess the amount of sticks Kacey has bombed people with and you will win.......nothing cause I am kidding.
> I know you will enjoy the smokes @BOSSTANK I always see you blazing Pepin sticks and for good reason they are great sticks.
> @Rabidwise gather the troops I think it might be time to call up all NHS members.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


How are you counting the bombs?
Straight bombs not pif's or trades.
122 would be the number if memory serves, but it may be as high as 140.
If you count trades and pif's the number exceeds 300.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

kacey said:


> How are you counting the bombs?
> Straight bombs not pif's or trades.
> 122 would be the number if memory serves, but it may be as high as 140.
> If you count trades and pif's the number exceeds 300.
> ...


You are savage. That is a high end tour brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Who is Don P. Just joking that’s a smack if I’ve ever seen one!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Who is Don P. Just joking that's a smack if I've ever seen one!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Don Peppin is a little guy down in Miami. Hoping to actually meet him on Saturday. If I do meet him I will be sure to mention you to him. LOL

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

